
Microsoft, Oracle team up on cloud services in jab at AWS - jhatax
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-microsoft-oracle-amazon-com/microsoft-oracle-team-up-on-cloud-services-in-jab-at-amazon-idUSKCN1T61DI
======
jhatax
The new Microsoft is all about making deals that can grow marketshare. As an
ex-Microsoftie during the Ballmer-Era, it’s great to see a company as large as
MS reinvent itself under Nadella.

